# Hey is there any sunglasses that perform as good as Oakleys but cheaper?



## AllKnowing (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey is there any sunglasses that perform as good as Oakleys but cheaper? Only current or ex Oakley owners need reply cause you wont know how kick ass Oakley sunglasses are if youve never owned em.


----------



## Spaceman613 (Oct 25, 2007)

I personally like my "Ryders" just as much as mu Oakleys.

I use the "Jolt" series from Ryders and think they are top notch for the price tag.


----------



## AllKnowing (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, yeah lthose Ryder sunglasses look like a good alternative without paying well over a $100.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

not cheaper, but way better than oakleys...

rudy project.


----------



## AllKnowing (Nov 5, 2007)

> way better than oakleys..


Thats a bold statement!


----------



## arkadi (Apr 11, 2006)

I got some cheap ($35) Optic Never glasses with 3 lens sets form Pricepoint. I like them way better than Oakley when on the bike. 

I've had two pairs of Oakleys snap at the temple just behind the hinge, and they never seemed to stay seated on my face well.


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

AllKnowing said:


> Thats a bold statement!


true...

i've had both over the years. while oakley lenses are pretty good, the completed items suck balls. plenty of hype, lacking in substance.

rudy project lenses are better, and there's absolutely no comparison when talking completed items. far superior products.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

supercorsa said:


> true...
> 
> i've had both over the years. while oakley lenses are pretty good, the completed items suck balls. plenty of hype, lacking in substance.
> 
> rudy project lenses are better, and there's absolutely no comparison when talking completed items. far superior products.


I've had both as well and Rudy Projects are much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

AllKnowing said:


> Hey is there any sunglasses that perform as good as Oakleys but cheaper? Only current or ex Oakley owners need reply cause you wont know how kick ass Oakley sunglasses are if youve never owned em.


How do you define "perform"?

I own 4 pairs of Oakleys and 2 pairs of Optic Nerves. IMO the Optic Nerves are comparable with regards to visual acuity, but they are not as robustly made and scratch easily.

PS: My oldest pair of Oakleys are 6 years old. I've had the frames replaced once after an arm broke after 5 years. So I think they're pretty reliable. However, I won't be buying Oakleys again after the one pair owned by my gf started delaminating after a year of use- their customer service out in Asia is the absolute pits.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm partial to Spy sunglasses....most of their sunglasses have interchangeable lenses, and the frames are pretty durable. I use the Neoscoop with orange lenses for trail riding, and the Espada with dark polarized for really sunny days or for road riding. I'm thinking about getting the Sonix sometime soon....


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm with Supercorsa. Rudy's all the way. Far more durable and much better lense quality. I'm on my 5th year with my Rudy's. Year round use for biking and skiing...I never had Oakley's last that long.


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

because i need prescription lenses with a prescription that oakleys don't do, i use bolle's Vigilante 2 with the prescription insert & interchangeable lenses....they're only a bit heavier and the clarity is the same........and I can see... ;-) these things are about 5 years old and the only thing i've replaced are the rubber grips on the end of the stems


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Too Rass Goat said:


> I'm with Supercorsa. Rudy's all the way. Far more durable and much better lense quality. I'm on my 5th year with my Rudy's. Year round use for biking and skiing...I never had Oakley's last that long.


I agree. I'm looking to get a pair again after being out for a while. One feature I always liked about Rudy and even the old Gargoyles over Oakley was they coated their lenses with a scratch resistant coating, while Oakley doesn't.

Anyone know a good place to Rudys? I think I remember the clause in the no-fault replacement was that one had to pay full price for them. Is this true?


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Oakley racing jackets.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I picked up a pair of Tofosis with three sets of lenses for $40 (don't remember the model name), I like them way better than my Oakley Half-Jackets that cost $120 and did not come with any replacement lenses.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

I've had Oakleys, Brikos, Ryders, Smiths, and countless cheaper sunglasses. Oakleys are far and away the most overrated and overhyped brand. IMHO, Ryders are the best value (and they have larger models that fit my face better) with optics comparable to Oakley.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I've been a Tifosi convert for a few months now. Wore Oakley exclusively for almost 8 years, 5 pairs and only one pair broke which was my fault. I think Tifosis optics rival most other sunglass manufacturers, their price point is hard to beat and they fit my face better than any of my Oakleys did.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to be a huge Oakley fan. Not anymore. Back a few years ago I picked up a pair of Native sunglasses. Every pair of Oakleys I have look like crap compared to the Natives. I also picked up two pair of Tifosi and another pair of Native since and they all blow away the Oakleys. The Natives I give a pretty good edge over the Tifosis, but the Natives aren't cheap. The Tifosi glasses just might be the best bargain for riding glasses out there. For pure quality, clarity and comfort, no question.....Native.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

I love my Smiths. The lens clarity is easily as good as my Oakley M-Frames. I just got some Serphas to replace some cheapo Performance sunglasses. They are not quite as good regarding clarity. Close just not quite. The same went for my Performance sunglasses. Close but just not quite as good. However, I always wore my Performance sunglasses so I guess they are good enough.


----------



## Burtonrider250 (Aug 31, 2006)

LOVE my oakley half jackets. ebay has some good deals as well....


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

Dunno if Tag Heuer makes sporting sunglasses here but their optics are "noticeably" better than Oakley.


----------



## Vernon Dozier (Oct 26, 2007)

My 5 year old Oakleys are delaminated down to black and the lenses are scratched all to chit, but they fit awesome and have tons of character.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

syelkaO perform the same as Oakleys but are cheaper due to a logo error. They are not sold just anywhere. You have to go to an Oakley outlet store and ask for them as they are not on display. They have most styles and they blow them out at less than 50% of normal retail.


----------



## AllKnowing (Nov 5, 2007)

If you buy Oaks off Ebay, you might have Fakeleys.


> My 5 year old Oakleys are delaminated down to black and the lenses are scratched all to chit,


Fakeleys?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AllKnowing said:


> If you buy Oaks off Ebay, you might have Fakeleys.
> 
> Fakeleys?


Who said anything about eBay?


----------



## Vernon Dozier (Oct 26, 2007)

AllKnowing said:


> Fakeleys?


I bought them from an authorized Oakley dealer, but hey, if you think that genuine Oakleys don't delaminate, I got a bridge I could sell you at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## redbarchetta (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've had both as well and Rudy Projects are much better.:thumbsup:


 Hey crank, not anything to do with this thread, but, how did you come buy the "crank1979" logo? I drummed for a band by this name in the same era, just curious


----------

